# Solved: run batch file automatically



## ankur3020 (Oct 18, 2008)

what code i add to a batch file which run automatically as soon as i click on cd drive or open cd drive. 

i means suppose i added a batch file to cd and now want it to run automatically whenever i insert cd without any user confirmation and ignoring cd autorun status.


----------



## Codiah (Sep 27, 2008)

well the closest thing you would get to that would be to make an Autorun.inf file that starts your batch file when you put the cd in... but depending on what OS your running you still may not get the desired effect.. if your on vista you would still have to select the option from the autorun menu..


----------



## ankur3020 (Oct 18, 2008)

well i know that option is there, but as said in vista it will not give desired results. so any other alternative just rethink it may be in vbs no problem with that even.


----------



## Codiah (Sep 27, 2008)

There are things implemented into vista that keep that fro happening... even top name brand software such as adobe software has to go through the auto run menu before it will launch... so i'm not to sure what to tell you there..


----------

